# Warsaw that you havent seen!!!!!



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Awesome... I really must go to Warsaw soon


----------



## Misiek (Sep 12, 2002)

more...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204239


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

TOOO NICE!!!!


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Warsaw is a new heaven of skyscraper for Europa!!


----------



## AdamT (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, I have to add for those who haven't seen it yet:








However, this photo^ is a bit old. The building on the left has been renovated:

















































And here are some ongoing projects in Warsaw:

Golden Terrace:









Rondo 1:

























In this shot you can see both Golden Terrace and Rondo 1 u/c:









Warsaw skyline is growing:










Some other modern architecture in Warsaw:









































And of course the old:

















































Warsaw in Poland is imho one of the most dynamic cities in Europe. I'm expecting a MAJOR tourist boom for Warsaw and Krakow!


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Great city!


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

I have VERY impressed


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

impressive indeed


----------



## Mitlax (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW AMAZING PICS FROM WARSAW 
Congratulations MACIEKWR...

Greetings from Mexico

** * * * * * * * * * 10 Gold Stars 10 by the Quality of your Images *


----------



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

this photos aren't made by me  but thanks


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

All the pictures are very nice! Obviusly because of the city! Looks amazing, combining modernity and past!


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

Mmmm . . . Warsaw . . . :drool:


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Amazing modern architecture development, but I still like the old one more. I really like this "central europe old architecture style".


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

just too awesome !


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

very impressive pics!

The skyline looks awesome at night and I see lots of construction going on with some decent looking skyscrapers


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Polanders have a lot to be proud of in that city. It's beautiful and progressive and the skyline just keeps getting better. Great mix of old and new. Simply lovely. I'd currently rate it probably the 4th nicest skyline in all of Europe.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics.


----------



## KhApZ! (Jan 9, 2005)

bootiful!


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

WOOoooW! Amazing pictures of my favourite city!!!! Thank you!! Dziekuje bardzo!
:dance:


----------

